# ***attention***



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like everyone to please take a moment to follow this link. And please comment! I was forwarded this link today and thought I needed to share it.
Afterburner with Bill Whittle: Three and a Half Days - YouTube


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

AMEN! I want to start a petition to get this guy on the ballot for President. First guy I have heard talk any sense for a long time!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Toy, Alot of truth in what Bill espouses....It sounds like New Yorks finest gave them(protestors) a little attitude adjustment today. This 70's style hippy dippy protests doesn't fly in this economy.....heck, everyone is experiencing difficulties to some degree in these economic times.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If they made this part of a high school education think of the results. Thanks for posting this, it made feel a little more appreciated. lol


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds good , my guess half of them still wouldn't get it after 3 days . Some never . So is it still a protest if you really don't know what your protesting or just a party ?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I saw that a week or so ago and loved it! Our education system is one of my hot buttons because it graduates kids with completely useless degrees and I work with companies all the time who can't find anyone who wants to work. I recently saw a picture of a girl (one of the protesters) carrying a sign that said "$96,000 for a degree in Hispanic, Gay and Lesbian Studies and I can't find a job!". Well.......Duh? Who did she think would hire her and what did she think she was going to do? More importantly, what were her parents thinking when they funded her useless education? Sadly in our society, when they can't find a job after graduation....Mommy and Daddy pay for Law School. Now we have more lawyers than any other country on earth and we can't figure out why there aren't any jobs left.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

View attachment 1687


Sounds appropriate.....


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Completely agree with everything in the thread and the excellent video. The guy is a master!!
Unfortunately appreciation and gratitude are rapidly becoming extinct from a significant portion of the younger generation. Because of this work ethic becomes a completely foreign concept.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

To think of our Forefathers and what they would have done to these spoiled brats and misfits!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Finally they have a name....

View attachment 1689
View attachment 1688


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just heard the other night at the VFW from a youth coach that the fruity movement has made it here. Not sure what age group it was, but everybody on the team gets to bat each inning, outs and the score are also not kept. At least we still have some people still have their heads screwed on straight, seems enrollment for that age group has gone down since they started it.

Another huge problem I see and I'm not even sure who started it, but it seems most high school graduates these days seem to think they HAVE to attend college. One of our employees son's will graduate this spring and he's trying to figure out which college to attend even though he doesn't want to. What ever happened to the trades?

The world will always need welders, pipe fitters, steel workers, truck drivers, heavy equipment operators, electricians and the like. Not sure what started this but it's foolish at best, some people will end up ditch diggers and garbage men, but for some odd reason jobs like driving a trash truck is looked down on. I'd like to see people take a weeks worth of garbage and put it in the trunk of their Lexus, BMW, Hummers or Mercedes and haul it to the landfill themselves as these are the same who look down on essential jobs like trash pickup. Think about what our cities would look like if nobody did trash pickup anymore as it was "beneath" them.

Parents, yes a child is a gift from god, no doubt, but think about this. The world has reached 7 billion people, and their is 250 births a minute, 15,000 births an hour, 360,000 births per day for a total of 131.4 million births per year. Now seriously, do you honestly think your kid is the special 1 out of 131.4 million and is really going to grow up to be the next Einstein, Steve Jobs, or a nobel prize winner? Seriously...if you do then you most likely have a greatly exaggerated sense of self worth as well.

To the people in the occupy wall street movement, get your heads out of your asses, grow up and get a job. While your at it quit whining about your loans, nobody held a gun to your head and forced you to take one out. Last I heard the GI Bill was still in effect and community colleges were still taking students, or maybe you should have done like my mom and graduated dept free. Work full time and take a semester here and there when you had the money to pay upfront.

Can't find a job? Maybe that's your own fault and the rest of us hard working people are tired of hearing about it. Got a degree in American Studies with a minor in Dance? Classical Studies with a minor in Latin? Or Hispanic, Gay and Lesbian Studies with minor in Tomf*ckery? That's your own fault for spending good money on worthless degrees.

Last I heard something useful like Computer Science, MBA's, Civil Engineers, Mechanical Engineers, Accounting, Nursing, Pharmacy, Dental, and Marketing degrees were all in great demand and were actually hiring.

And sorry snowflake, but even a job in high demand will most likely not start out at $250,000 a year with full benefits and a company car so get over it and take the first thing that comes along and work up from their.


----------

